# Pb écran iPod Video 5G



## Chris_77 (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un problème qui est apparu subitement sur mon iPod Video 5G.

Une courbe apparaît sur l'écran LCD, comme si il était fissuré:








Est-ce que vous savez si c'est un problème récurent, et d'où pourrait venir ce problème?
Et peut on le faire réparer?

Mes certitudes:
L'iPod n'est pas tombé.
Rien n'est tombé dessus.
Il n'est pas resté exposé à la lumière directe du soleil.

Voilà, ce vous remercie beaucoup ^^


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Essaie de voir dans un apple premium resseler, j'ignore s'il peuvent changerbla dalle lcd car ce modele n'est plus en vente mais ils pourront peut etre t'aider.


----------



## iPadOne (9 Août 2011)

lecran nest pas cassé cest un des films qui est froissé, tu ne peux que changer la Dalle LCD  seul un SAV agrée Apple aura peu-etre encore cette pièce


----------



## Chris_77 (11 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Vous avez une idée du comment/pourquoi?

Et si c'est un phénomène courant (car du coup j'hésite à reprendre un iPod Classic)?

Merci ^^


----------

